# Abprüfung einer Primzahl im Java Editor



## Anfänger2014 (11. Mrz 2014)

Hallo! 

Ich bin ein Java Anfänger und brauche Hilfe bei dieser Aufgabe.???:L

Ich soll beim Java-Editor ein Programm schreiben, das abprüft, ob die eingegeben Zahl eine Primzahl ist.  Ich muss die Zahl selber eingeben können, und das ganze soll mit der do-while Schleife gemacht werden. 
(Mit if-else habe ich es hinbekommen, aber es soll mit der anderen schleife gemacht werden.)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Gucky (11. Mrz 2014)

Du hast relativ gut die Aufgabe beschrieben aber nicht, was wir da machen sollen. Bitte eine genaue Problembeschreibung und auch deine vorherigen Versuche posten, dieses Problem zu lösen.


----------



## JavaMeister (11. Mrz 2014)

Mein Tipp: 5 Sekunden googeln, um 1000000 Implementierungen zu finden.


----------

